# Warm Non Bulky Hunting Clothes



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

skipper34 said:


> Sitka gear is WAY overpriced. How could anyone justify $600 for an insulated, waterproof parka? Ridiculous. You can get the same quality at half the price from Cabela's.


Not as overpriced as a $200 duck hunting jacket that lasts two seasons.


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

Lamarsh said:


> Not as overpriced as a $200 duck hunting jacket that lasts two seasons.


Did you buy a drake coat? Lol. I hate my drake jacket!! 1 season out of it!!


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

cwielock said:


> Did you buy a drake coat? Lol. I hate my drake jacket!! 1 season out of it!!


I've had several "budget" hunting and duck hunting jackets and other gear just go to junk (and I've also had some really cheap stuff last, admittedly (e.g., Bass Pro XPS series rain gear)), but the one item in my duck hunting bag that grinds my gears is the Banded insulated parka I got last year. It was around $180 I want to say, not a bad price, but the first time I put it on the snaps that hold the removable liner fell right out. I didn't care, because I could still wear the liner and just not attach it to the parka. First hunt in bad weather I learned the coat literally absorbs water. The outer shell doesn't repel water, it just soaks it up. You will mostly stay dry on the inside, but not without the outer part getting water logged. Doesn't even take much for that to happen, just light rain. Takes a long time to dry. I hate it. I gave Banded one more try and ordered a pair of their waders, and was disappointed when I tried them on and took a close look at them, and returned then without testing them and spent an extra $80 on a pair of Orvis breathables, which I love. 

I have a blind bag made by Drake, and it is pretty much garbage. 

It's easy to poke fun at the pricey "yuppie" hunting gear brands, until you get their customer service on the phone with a problem and compare that experience to other brands that basically tell you to go fly a kite if you're not within their 1 year warranty period.


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

Just got some First Lite base layers and they are top notch....well worth looking into.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Ranger Ray said:


> Cabelas MT050. It's on sale right now.


I had a client this year from Texas that swore by this stuff.. He has hunted all over and says its great.

Probably 50% wore sitka. It is hard to keep a straight face when they tear it going through a fence.

IMO layering gives most bang for buck.


----------

